# Comedone extractor



## moccah (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone experience with this thing? Online it says it can help you with white and blackheads...But it looks like some dentist tool and I dont really think it will pop any blackhead out

Some of them have a pointy side and a oval side

SO does it work? and how long do blackheads stay away?

And after you apply it doesnt it leave like an open pore? whats the best way to get this to close or not to clog again?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 21, 2008)

i have one but its a skinny loop and a thicker loop. the pointy ones scare me. but mine is revlon brand i got at target for pretty cheap.

i use it more for like any body acne (like my back) that i cant get to normally.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two, one is with the pointy side on one end and the oval side on another. It doesn't work for me, and when I used the sharp end to poke into my face, it hurt alot! I had a friend who was quite comfortable with using it and it works for her though. Maybe it didn't work for me because I was using it wrongly


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 22, 2008)

i bought one because i was tired of trying to "pop" my acne with my hands and i heard it was bad. i tried to use this once and it was so hard to use it correctly =/ i ended up pressing the tool really hard to my face that it have me a blemish and i threw that took away. maybe it was me, but i didnt like it. i now stick to using a sanitized needle


----------



## monniej (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't like these things at all. they can be very damaging to the skin if you don't know how it use them properly. personally, i think extractions are best done by a professional. jmho~


----------



## memily (Jul 22, 2008)

i have one too (got it from blackheadproducts) and it works fine..just need to make sure you don't press too hard otherwise you'll be left with little hoops on your skin!! lol


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 23, 2008)

I have one too, and you should only use it when your skin is really steamed and soft. It makes the contents slide right out. Follow up with an antibacterial astringent and later some moisturizer.


----------



## moccah (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok thanks girls!

I think I have a wrong type, the loop is very very thin, when I try to press the blackhead out it doesnt do anything, just leave me a big loop no my skin. The loop itself is very wide, so the blackhead doesnt even come close to the edges of it (dont know if thats the plan of these things..)

Im going to buy the one from the body shop instead now, it has 2 loops, on smaller than the other, the other is a bit thicker as well

Round number 2


----------

